
Show HN: Vested Yeti – Social bookmarking app for busy people - carlotapia
http://www.vestedyeti.com
======
carlotapia
In September, I left my job in San Francisco and moved to Sacramento to work
on a social bookmarking app called Vested Yeti. A user described it as
"Pinterest without the Uggs".

Website: www.vestedyeti.com

Users can create flows which store web pages that they want to organize and
share. In a nutshell, it's bookmarking that's more visual and shareable.
Here's an example flow that I made out of the current top posts on HN:

[https://app.vestedyeti.com/flows/a32ca8e5-9114-4d40-88ba-28e...](https://app.vestedyeti.com/flows/a32ca8e5-9114-4d40-88ba-28e1a20d4180)

I'd really appreciate any feedback or questions.

Note: Posted last week, but flagged because of too many booster comments.
Lesson learned :)

------
qwerty456127
Doesn't work with 3-rd party tracking (ravenjs.com, userreport.com) blocked.

And what about tags?

~~~
carlotapia
Thanks for checking it out. Yes, there are certain tools that will block the
Chrome extension from working.

Not sure I understand your question about tags - what would you want tagged /
what would you want to be able to tag?

